# Hi <--- nice & original title lol



## Razam (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi

I'm born & bred in Saafend, Essex & recently moved to London.

Around the time my wife got pregnant, we decided (for various reasons) to start working towards emmigrating & I'm really on this site to get more info & tips/advice on the best way to go about it.

I've got family who are/have been living in the middle east (dad is currently in Saudi) so the GCC is where we're looking to move to.

Hope to get involved in a few discussion & learn from you guys


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome.

Are you looking at a particular country?
-


----------



## Razam (Jul 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Hello & welcome.
> 
> Are you looking at a particular country?
> -


Sorry for the late reply

Not any country in particular as long as it is in the Gulf Coast Countries. My preferences would be Qatar, Oman, & UAE (doesn't have to be Dubai/Abu Dhabi only) - but I am open to other gulf countries. 

I have had a 3rd party approach (friend who has a friend etc..  ) for a possible Tesol job in Saudi. It's not really my line of work, but I'm happy to learn new skills 

So I am quite open and easy about the where & what, just as long as I am able to support my family.

Hope that helped.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Razam said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm born & bred in Saafend, Essex & recently moved to London.
> 
> ...


Saaf Endrie is my name and in my 1st 33years of existence had never even heard of a place called Saafend. Im from Wales but please dont hold that against me im more than willing to help with any questions you have. I know Hadaba like the back of my hand and would recommend it to anyone to live.

Saaf


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

saafend said:


> Saaf Endrie is my name and in my 1st 33years of existence had never even heard of a place called Saafend. Im from Wales but please dont hold that against me im more than willing to help with any questions you have. I know Hadaba like the back of my hand and would recommend it to anyone to live.
> 
> Saaf


Say Saafend in a Essex accent and you will understand what he is saying!


----------

